# MS

## rw3adb

http://news.mail.ru/society/1182311/

25.10, 19:19 | 


              ,    .

          .

----------


## rw3adb

,     ?) -   -))
      !
  ,          10-15 ....    ,     ?
-    .

----------


## Serg

-  _ _ ,
    ,       ,   ,   ...       "" -  ?

----------


## RX6DT

-        144 430 ?

    ,  ..?

   OH5IY?

----------


## RW3PF

" ",     ."   " -         .     1999 ,2000,  2001 .      20 SSB  7-9 .           .    100      1-5 .       OH5IY.       .      .            .           .   ,       .
       .

----------


## RX6DT

> ,      RV6YY,             ...


    .    .
 6 MS-qso. P 20 - 75   7 . YAGI

    ( vhfdx.ru- ,   ):       .        . ,     -  .

:         -       MS-qso       ..   ,   -  .

   ,    ...,  .

RW3PF   .

----------


## RW3PF

-www.tularadio.ru/archive.html    .   .   .

----------


## Serg

,     :

http://www.qsl.net/dk3xt/ms.htm
http://www.astrosurf.com/luxorion/qs...or-scatter.htm
http://www.uksmg.org/deadband.htm

----------


## RX6DT

> RZ6YC
> 
>    ,    ...
> 
> 
> 
>    ? ,      "",         
> 
> 
>        ,   bcc ,    ,           ,    ..   ...


     OH5IY.
    ,   


To UA6LGO

  .  .

----------


## RJ7M

Leo,    ,  -  ,     :Smile:       .        ,    "".   :Very Happy:     ? ... ,   -.   ...         -   .  UK6LDZ   :Super:    .     ?    !!!

----------


## ra1wz

- .
.   2008     
 .

----------


## RX6DT

,   !!!! 
!!!! de Leo

   !!!!!!!     ???    .

   OH5IY. 

     2008 .

----------


## RA1WU

!
   2-    
 . IC-7000, DK7ZB 7    50 .
  250-260 .  
8 ,   45.    .
    50   .   
   ,  
.   ,     
  TS-2000  :Smile:  + . 
.

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## RT5D

> MS Wsjt (    7  ),   ,   ?  !
> 73!


,  7 .      ,     50 .    ,      on4kst: http://www.on4kst.com/chat/start.php
,    .   ,    , , ,  .   ,    1000-1500    .
  MS!!!

----------


## RT5D

,     ...

----------


## R7KDX

*LeoGR*

 7  DK7ZB + LNA + GS35B  ,  -    :-)      .        :Smile:

----------


## ua1tdz

Leo ,    ,             220 ..       ..       ...     ..     ..       ...


"-  ,      ... "

----------


## RN6LEJ

?

----------


## RN6LEJ

!
73!     MS and SAT

----------


## RW3PF

> ,  
>        MS qso,
>    35-,    
> 
> 
> RA1WU   Leo


   -     !   24  6 .    35  .       .      .           S.  -   !!!!

----------


## RW4HRE

> "" (   ),     .     ,      .       ,        .   ""   .      .


     MS QSO

----------


## rn6dj

: http://www.vhfdx.ru/content/view/132/40/

----------


## RA6AS

,       ,  ().                                                            
1.      26,  27 ,    (,       MS QSO   ).

2.,    R26, RRRRR,    ?    RRRRR,     MS QS    (   73 73 73. ?

3.  .  .(  ).   40   RRR,    73,          .   -         -     QSO(  -   3  RRR  ,  ,   ).
  ,please!

     73 de RA6AS ALEX  KN93vn

----------


## RA6AS

To UA1TDZ...
      RU1AS ...

----------


## RA1WU

, , ?

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## RL3DO

> ,please!
> 			
> 		
> 
> 1.   ,      ,   R(  ,   26  27) , ..    .


   !   .  :Smile:   ,        .  RRRR ,    ,   .


RA6AS ,      FSK QSO     :Smile:  ,       .

,   .
RL3DO : "RA6AS RL3DO RA6AS RL3DO RA6AS RL3DO...", .. Tx1  WSJT
RA6AS : "RL3DO RA6AS RL3DO RA6AS RL3DO RA6AS...",  Tx1  WSJT
RL3DO   , , 200ms/10dB "S RL3DO R"
RL3DO     "RA6AS RL3DO 27 27 RA6AS RL3DO 27 27...", .. Tx2
RA6AS  300/6 "AS RL3DO 27 27 RA6A"
RA6AS     " RL3DO RA6AS R26 R26 RL3DO RA6AS R26 R26...", .. Tx3  (..     )
RL3DO  120/3 "RA6$41Y26 R26 RL3DO"
RL3DO   "RA6AS RL3DO 27 27 RA6AS RL3DO 27 27...", .. Tx2  (      ra6as)
RA6AS   6 /14dB,    8  ""RA6AS RL3DO 27 27 RA6AS RL3DO 27 27"
RA6AS   "RL3DO RA6AS R26 R26 RL3DO RA6AS R26 R26...", .. Tx3 (    !)
RL3DO  80/2 "GH4HHBVO $A6AS 6H8VVr"
RL3DO     "RRRRRRRR RL3DO RRRRRRRR RL3DO ...", .. Tx4 (..   ,     RA6AS)
RA6AS  100/3 "RRRVVVGV RL"
QSO  (RA6AS    ,     RL3DO)
RA6AS         "73 73 73 RA6AS 73 73 73 RA6AS...", .. Tx5  (  Tx5  -  "TNX 73 TNX 73...")
 RA6AS   Tx5  Tx4 ""RRRRRRRR RA6AS ..."
    ,   RRRRR  QSO .
, RL3DO  240/5 "3 RA6AS 73 73"
   RL3DO    -   QSO  :Smile: 

   ,  (1)  MS QSO    .  ,     1-  IARU,   vhfdx.ru->->MS
(2)      ,    ,   .

""  ,   :
)      WSJT - Tx1,  Tx2,  Tx3,    -   QSO  ,    -   :Smile:  ;
)  - CQ,  CQ-  Tx1,   
 Tx2 (..    , ..     );
)          ( ).  "QSO"    1-  IARU, ..    MS QSO.
)     -  ,   -     ,          ,        ,        .

73   ,

----------


## K6VHF

> , , ?
> 
> RA1WU   Leo


 TS-2000  FT-100D,    -7 - 300,  2  13  cross,   16  4,5WL   .
  .

----------


## RU3ACE

> ,     .
> 1. -    .(   QSO  .
> 2.       R26.      R27 ,   RRRRRRRRAS.
> 3.    -  CQ    .


   ...
1.      , .
2.    ,  .
3.      rrr,      ,  .



> :
> rx- RHD CHT CQ RK3PWDHDB Q RK3PWJ/3 CQ RK3WDMJ
> tx- RK3PWJ/3 RW3PF 27 27
> rx-YDN BCIID 3PF RK3HDNCV PF RK3PWJ/3 R26 R2KDGHF
> tx-RRRRRRRRPF
> rx - GF CBDG RRRRPWJ/NDGCV WJ/3 RRRHFNVJDG XGDJ
>  -    .


         MS QSO.

----------


## RW3XL

- ,    ,   CQ?
 ,   CQ  "   Tx2 (..    , ..     )",   - "     , ."

----------


## RU3ACE

> MS     BCC .      !!!! .       ,  ,   .


           MS QSO 1-  IARU.
 MS      2001- , KO74,     110 QSO.
**   QSO   **  .


> ,        3 .       -    .


    -   ,  RRR  .

----------


## rn6dj

to 4l1fp :   ...  .. !

----------


## RT5D

to RL3DO:
,             ,      ( ),      ,    -    .

----------


## RL3DO

-:
   1  IARU,   :
1)  8 c: "A report is sent when the operator has positive evidence of having received the correspondent's or his own callsign or parts of them".
       ?  
      -   ,     
  CQ.    .
  CQ-   ,      QSO  .    ,   KST-   -  ,        :Smile: 
 ,  ,     RU3ACE -  helpa,   WSJT.     .        ,        .      R27, RRR, 73   (    MS ,  ,   R27   .     144370   ,      R27,
  RRR).
    ,     ,   .
2)    RW3PF, -,    4-   .  : 
 8 d. i) "As soon as either operator copies both callsigns and a report he may start sending a confirmation. This means that all letters and figures have been correctly received".
 ,   ,      ,     .
 8 d. ii) "When either operator receives a confirmation message, such as "R27", and all required information is complete he must confirm with a string of R's, inserting his own call sign after each eighth R: "RRRRRRRR HG5AIR RRRR ...."."
  RRRRR  ,      "R27",        (.. , ).
  ,    ,     .
 ,     MS QSO  :Smile:    ?

73, .

----------


## RW3PF

OH8K  OH9O -    -    .  RA3AQ -  -   -  .

         ,  QSO       .   .

----------


## RW3PF

,  !     -   .   - QRZ(    MS )  CQ.
    .
     . 
-       KO62-  ra3wnd,rw3az     .      .
 RW3AZ    150 QSO    .   .

----------


## RU3ACE

> -       KO62-  ra3wnd,rw3az    .      .


    -        .



> () -        - ,  QSO ,   .    ON4KST .
>  .


,       ,  .    .

----------


## K6VHF

-    ,   .   .      8O

----------


## RU3ACE

> ,
> 
>      .           -  ,   ,     -        .


 
    ,,         .

----------


## Larry

> ... 
> ,          ,   73 73 73!  ,      ,      73.  ,    ,     .
> 
> 73!


   ,           (R   report).     RRRR   RRRR?    random,     ,       (-  CR bect 29900/25)  73 call   WSJT. : http://www.vhfdx.ru/content/view/118/40/     (.  "  ).

----------


## RZ6BU

*Larry*,    ,   ,    ,  IARU Region 1  .    ,      .      _ii)         ,   "R27",    ,        R,       R: "RRRRRRRR HG5AIR RRRR".      R,         ,    3- .
e.    QSO.       ,   ,       .    "R",  ,   "RRRR"     8.d.ii._ ..    ,        ( R27),      RRRR     ,    ,   3-   . ,   ,     RRRR    3- ,   ,     73    CQ. ,   ,      ,  QSO .      ,    ,      RRRRR   QSO  . ,       73.   ,      .  73, DSW, TNX  ..           .        (HSCW),   ,           . 
    ,        QSO,         ,  ,  .

73!

----------


## RX6DT

!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:        ......  :Super:  

       IARU.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

   S (      20   ),           WSJT.          .  :!:   :!:   :!:  

     8O  8O  8O ,      R26  R26(     . : 

QSO   : 
1   (   )  . 
2   26. 
3     26 ( ) ( ) ,     R26(       ),   R26

,     RRRR RRRR   RRRR RRRR-    :Rolling Eyes:  .    73  73   .       QSO:  QSO   - .   :Laughing:  
   .... 
 :  -  : -:   :      ....

     .  ,   DX...  DX   :Crazy:  

   .    :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## Larry

> ...29900/25  -  ?


  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
, " ".        ,    BCC contest.     !  :     ,      ,       ,       BIG GUNS,   RUNe   qso   73!    qso  ,         . ( ,   , check   ...  :Embarassed:  ).

----------


## RW3PF

- .    ,      (            ).                .

----------


## RZ6BU

> , " ".        ,    BCC contest.     !  :     ,      ,       ,       BIG GUNS,   RUNe   qso   73!    qso  ,         . ( ,   , check   ...  ).


Larry,    BCC contest      ..    .      .  -      .     ,     QSO      contest   .

----------


## RX6DT

> RZ6YC
> 
> !!!!           ...... 
> 
> 
>  ?     . 90%           .       ,       .    _    ,_       .       ,      (HSCW).      ,  QSO    73.    ** ,  .     .    ,   20  .
> 
>   ,   .
> 
> ...


  (   )     .     .

73! sk

----------


## UA4HQI

:Very Happy:   6     ,     ,  ?

----------


## RU3ACE

> ! Very Happy   !      ,    ! Laughing


  :Very Happy:  
  -   OZ2M Bo    -     MS.



> Start by sending both calls (Msg 1)
> If you have received:
> ... his call or own call or parts of one them send calls and report (Msg 2)
> ... both calls complete and report send calls and R-report (Msg 3)
> ... both calls and R-report send RRRR RRRR own call (Msg 4)
> ... RRR, the QSO is complete! But you may respond with 73 own call (Msg 5)


 -   !        complete qso    RW3PF:
:
rx- RHD CHT CQ RK3PWDHDB Q RK3PWJ/3 CQ RK3WDMJ
tx- RK3PWJ/3 RW3PF 27 27
*rx-YDN BCIID 3PF RK3HDNCV PF RK3PWJ/3 R26 R2KDGHF*
tx-RRRRRRRRPF
rx - GF CBDG RRRRPWJ/NDGCV WJ/3 RRRHFNVJDG XGDJ
 -    .

        "RW3PF",  ,  QSO *NOT COMPLETE*.

----------


## ur3ctb

, ,   ,     ,  QSO  NOT COMPLETE!!! 
   -    " ",      ,    -   "73"
:    DF2ZC,  (msg5)    :
"73 3ZC 3CTB",       ! 
    "73 Sergey"  "DSW",      (msg5, "73"),      :Very Happy:

----------

MS 144 MHZ.

----------


## RU3ACE

,   "",    -      .



> RW3PF ():	
>  .   .	
> 
>     ?.



 -tx RK3PWJ/3 RW3PF 27 27 [/quote]
   ?



> .     (  ,     )    .         .


...      ,    , -        . 100%    QSO, .



> .         .    ,   .


   .



> G4LOH-  ,    .     12  RANDOM ,  - 2600.   - RW3PWJ/3    3130 EI8FK   ,   -    UA6MA.  -       ..


      QSO        . 12 -  -,   QSO.    ,   QSO  G4LOH.       G-LA,     .

----------

